# Why you shouldn't comment on your wife's butt.



## arnisandyz (Jul 12, 2005)

http://nydailynews.com/front/story/327378p-279820c.html

my favorite part... "All of a sudden, the knife got short," Castillo-Thomas testified.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 12, 2005)

She was acquitted, too!


----------



## Knarfan (Jul 12, 2005)

I new that I made the correct decition to answer no, when my wife ask me if her butt is getting to big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . She usually will ask when we are sitting down eating a steak dinner , that steak knife always intimidates me


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 13, 2005)

> "All of a sudden, the knife got short,"


 LOL, I love that.

On a serious note, I find it somewhat disturbing that it looks (at least to me) that they are trying to give the impression that she stabbed him simply because he said her butt was too small.  They mention that he was frequently abusive but after reading that article one might come away thinking that she did it just because she was tired of the _verbal_ abuse.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 13, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> LOL, I love that.
> 
> On a serious note, I find it somewhat disturbing that it looks (at least to me) that they are trying to give the impression that she stabbed him simply because he said her butt was too small. They mention that he was frequently abusive but after reading that article one might come away thinking that she did it just because she was tired of the _verbal_ abuse.


 Agreed.  (I know, I know - once we've all recovered from our strokes ...)

http://www.ejfi.org/DV/dv-72.htm (scroll down)


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 13, 2005)

The bastard beat on her and debased her so deserved it... 

Shesulsa... the one that freaked me out reading was the last one *Staten Island woman kills husband before having baby
* talk about post partum... this lady jumped the gun... sheesh

Men abusing women and women abusing men... there's something seriously wrong in the world... but it's an age old thing ... will it ever end? 
The cynic in me says probably not.  :shrug:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2005)

You can get stabbed anywhere:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051101/ap_on_go_pr_wh/park_stabbings

*Three Stabbings Reported Near White House *


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm really starting to hate knives........


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> I'm really starting to hate knives........


It's kinda the same with knives that it is for guns...knives don't kill people, etc.
'Course falling on a gun would be a little different than falling on a blade.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've never been attacked with a gun, never hurt myself with a gun, can't even get my hands on a gun and I would think the same goes for most of the idiots who live in my city. It's probably just the place I live but knives are more of a problem to me then guns. It's probably just my personal pet peeve.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 3, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> I've never been attacked with a gun, never hurt myself with a gun, can't even get my hands on a gun and I would think the same goes for most of the idiots who live in my city. It's probably just the place I live but knives are more of a problem to me then guns. It's probably just my personal pet peeve.


Ya know, it's odd that you would post this at this exact moment (odd for me that is).  I've had conversations with several people recently who've felt the same way about knives.  Me, I'd rather defend against a knife any day.  Guns have much more range.  You want to come after me with a knife you have to get close enough to touch me...which means I can touch you too.  Anyway,  maybe I'll start a new thread about that topic, for now, back on topic!  I'll never understand how you can abuse someone you have professed to love.  If the feeling has gone to the other end of the spectrum then just let them go and both of you try with someone else.  It worked great for me and my ex-wife.  She has a new beau that I not only get along with but actually like and I've found a great woman that studies the arts with me...and just joined the forum here this week BTW.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 3, 2005)

Don't get me wrong. I hope I never ever have to deal with a gun, but knives seem to me a much more prevailent problem for me.


----------

